# Air Purifiers



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anybody have one? Recommendations, do they work etc?

I work from home all day and what with things saying pollution indoors is worse than outside etc. 

Wondered if any of you used anything?


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a Dyson fan with purifier. Not sure how much it really does as we don't live in a particularly built-up area but it works quietly and efficiently all through the night without disturbing our sleep https://amzn.to/2uDpPet


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

We bought some off QVC years ago.
On the demo they put the filter in a smoke filled box and within seconds the smoke cleared.
We were sold :lol:
Wife has asthma and wheezes even if I do hoovering, dusting or if I leave the window open on a high pollen count day. Stick the machine on and she feels better within 10-15 minutes.
Ours has no HEPA filters 
Just two metal plates that it draws air across.
Not sure how it works but I guess the plates become charged and the pollutants in the air stick to it.
After use we pull the cartridge with the plates out.
You can see it go black with the pollutants.
Wash and dry it under the tap and hey presto, ready to go again.


----------

